# Điểm Khác Biệt Giữa Nệm Lò Xo Liên Kết Và Lò Xo Túi



## thuthuytatana (30/1/19)

Nệm lò xo với tính năng hỗ trợ nâng đỡ cơ thể con người, là dòng sản phẩm được yêu thích và sử dụng rộng rãi từ rất lâu không chỉ Việt Nam mà cả trên thế giới.​​Trải qua quá trình nghiên cứu và phát triển, cải tiến không ngừng, đến nay nệm lò xo vẫn được phát triển dựa trên 2 dạng kết cấu tốt nhất, đó là lò xo liên kết và lò xo túi. Mỗi dạng kết cấu sẽ có những tính năng và tiện ích ưu việt riêng.​​Quy trình sản xuất nệm lò xo túi khác với quy trình sản xuất nệm lò xo liên kết. Không chỉ vậy, 2 dòng sản phẩm này còn khác nhau về thiết kế, kết cấu các lò xo liên kết, do đó khiến cho tính năng, ưu nhược điểm, công dụng, cũng như chất lượng đàn hồi và độ bền của hai sản phẩm này cũng khác nhau. Cùng TATANA tìm hiểu về những Điểm Khác Biệt Giữa Nệm Lò Xo Liên Kết Và Lò Xo Túi nhé!!​​*1. Nệm lò xo liên kết:*​Là dạng nệm với hệ lò xo gồm nhiều con kết cấu trực tiếp lại với nhau bởi các mối nối kim loại và được định hình trong 1 khung thép vuông có kích thước tương đương với kích thước tấm nệm.​​_




Hệ lò xo liên kết_​
*Đặc điểm:*​​- Nệm lò xo liên kết thường có 350 con lò xo/nệm 1m6x2m.​​- Các con lò xo liên kết với nhau theo đường ngang và dọc để tăng cường liên kết và trợ lực cho nhau.​​- Kết cấu giúp đảm bảo cho tấm nệm chắc chắn và độ cứng cáp cao, không bị lún sâu, đồng thời hỗ trợ nâng đỡ nhiều hơn. Do đó, người dùng sẽ không phải lo lắng về việc đệm bị lún xẹp sau thời gian dài sử dụng.​​_




Đệm lò xo liên kết TATANA NINA đảm bảo được tính năng giúp cho sự lưu thông, thoáng khí và hạn chế một cách tối đa để có thể bảo vệ cơ thể của bạn một cách tốt nhất._​​*2. Nệm lò xo túi*​Được tạo thành từ những cuộn lò xo hình trụ, mỗi cuộn lò xo được cuộn và bọc kín bên trong một túi vải riêng và hai đầu lò xo được thiết kế nhỏ hơn ở giữa.​​Những chiếc túi đựng lò xo này được gắn liền với nhau theo hàng ngang bằng keo chuyên dụng, và các cuộn lò xo sẽ không tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nhau mà thông qua 2 lớp túi vải.​​_




Lò xo được bọc trong các túi riêng biệt_​
*Đặc điểm:*​- Đệm lò xo túi được bố trí dày đặc giống tổ ong, có tới 780 con/Đệm 1m6, 2m.​​- Có độ đàn hồi ổn định bền vững, không tạo ra âm thanh do không có sự tiếp xúc trực tiếp giữa các con lò xo, nên nệm lò xo túi có thể mềm hơn lò xo liên kết, tuy nhiên sẽ không bao giờ có tiếng kêu khi sử dụng và đặc biệt là tạo ra các vùng hỗ trợ riêng trên một tấm nệm.​​- Khắc phục được những nhược điểm của lò xo liên kết nhờ vào các con lò xo vận hành độc lập đảm bảo triệt tiêu rung động lan truyền, không gây động cho người bên cạnh khi người nằm trở mình​​_




Nệm lò xo túi TATANA HANA được sản xuất theo công nghệ hiện đại và ưu việt kết hợp áp nệm sử dụng vải 4D Spacer độc đáo_​
*3. Đánh giá chung:*​- Với kết cấu tối ưu hơn, nệm lò xo túi độc lập luôn được đánh giá với những tính năng vượt trội hơn. Những cuộn lò xo với hoạt động riêng biệt, không có sự tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nhau nhằm tạo nên sự hỗ trợ, nâng đỡ một cách tối ưu nhất theo từng vùng cơ thể. Các cuộn lò xo được bọc trong một túi vải riêng biệt hạn chế được tối đa những tiếng kêu, tiếng động, hay sự va chạm giữa các thanh lò xo, mang đến cho bạn một giấc ngủ ngon hơn ngay cả khi người nằm cạnh có thay đổi tư thế.​​- Nệm lò xo liên kết có ưu điểm đó là độ cứng cao hơn, thích hợp với những người cần một sự hỗ trợ vững chắc.​​- Về giá thành, nệm lò xo túi độc lập thường có giá cao hơn với nệm lò xo liên kết. Thời gian bảo hành của các loại nệm lò xo cũng dao động trong khoảng 5 - 10 năm.​​- Để có thể chọn được cho mình tấm nệm lò xo phù hợp nhất, bạn nên nằm thử, trải nghiệm trực tiếp và nghe sự tư vấn của các chuyên gia về nệm.​​Hy vọng qua bài viết trên bạn đã có thêm thông tin để phân biệt giữa nệm lò xo liên kết và nệm lò xo túi, qua đó chọn được cho bản thân và gia đình một tấm nệm thật thích hợp. Cần hỗ trợ, tư vấn thêm đừng ngừng ngại liên hệ ngay tatana.vn bạn nhé!!!!​


----------

